# Wyre Forest Glades Leisure Centre – Kidderminster – October 2016



## mockney reject (Oct 17, 2016)

The history




Picture shamelessly stolen from Dayna Farrington “Senior Reporter“ for the Worcester news

Wyre Forest Glades which was opened by Princess Diana in March 1986 finally shut up shop on Saturday, July 2 2016 after 30 years of service to the local community.

The future of the site of the Glades is unknown at present but the council are in various talks.

The new £11.9 million leisure centre at Silverwoods, the former British Sugar Site in Kidderminster to Stourport Road, opened the week after this one shut

After closure Wyre Forest District Council offered charities, voluntary groups and schools in the district, the chance to have equipment from Wyre Forest Glades Leisure Centre and Stourport Sports Centre free of charge.

The old site appears to have been a constant target for vandals with the first attack a week after it closed. There was also a suspected arson attack when a rear door was set alight. 

West Mercia police were quoted as saying “Entering a derelict building is very dangerous and we would urge people to stay away” Take note people lol lol


_The explore_

This was the final stop off after a whirlwind weekend scouting around the local area with @Slayaaaa and a non-member including a failed attempt at the very much live Rolls Royce site lol 

For this one we teamed up with @jdotn15 and @Jonesey as it was their lead.

After a wander around the outside of the place we noticed a way in chucked slayaaaa in and he came and opened a door for us 

If you have never met slayaaaa the boy is like an eel and can slip into the smallest of gaps.

The place was pretty vandalised but still fun inside. 

The tubes were fun although a bit wobbly to run down. As for the corridor covered in vegetable oil, that could so easily go wrong.

As always enjoy the pics


----------



## smiler (Oct 18, 2016)

I liked that M R, you shot a lovely set and had a chance to go ape, The autographed wall was interesting, Nice One, Thanks


----------



## Wrench (Oct 18, 2016)

That's cool and a bit different. 
Nice one.


----------



## mookster (Oct 18, 2016)

Great stuff, one I might have to make my way to at some point..


----------



## Rubex (Oct 18, 2016)

This is a fantastic report Mockney Reject, nice one


----------



## Sam Haltin (Oct 19, 2016)

Good report. A nice change to have a derelict leisure center here. I also like the bulletin board, former employees leaving their goodbyes.


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 19, 2016)

I just drove past here yesterday and wondered what was happening to it now I know.Thanks for posting.


----------



## The Wombat (Oct 19, 2016)

This looks like a really fun place to explore 
Excellent work there


----------



## sleepless (Dec 27, 2016)

Demolition on this place starts soon.


----------



## skankypants (Jan 3, 2017)

Good stuff MR,,,I have a pic of me when I was 3 years old with princess Di in the back ground when she opened this place originally...I used to go swimming here on odd occasions when I was a nipper....interesting to see how it is now.thanks for posting


----------



## Landie_Man (Jan 8, 2017)

Is it still standing?


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Jan 13, 2017)

Love to see an empty pool! Nice report!


----------



## GKnight73 (Mar 16, 2017)

No it has been flatted, I live over the road and have been seeing it knocked down, shame to see it go


----------

